# How to make wine labels



## Bearpaw (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys,
Just like the title says, how can I make labels very easy?
And how can I stick the labels to the bottles?
Bearpaw


----------



## Rocky (Jun 9, 2013)

There are a number of software alternatives. I use Avery Design Pro which is a free download from their website, www.Avery.com. Real easy to use and it is formatted for standard Avery labels. A Shipping label such as Avery No. 8164 (3 1/3" x 4") works for me.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 9, 2013)

I use either gimp (www.gimp.org) which you download to your computer and edit your picture or www.picmonkey.com which is an on-line picture editor to create the picture I want. Once I have that I use Microsoft Word to put the picture onto an Avery Label.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 9, 2013)

Like Rocky, I use Avery labels. When I first starting making labels I thought their software was less than intuitive. I seemed to need to click repeatedly on similar tasks on multiple pages because their software does not seem to be constructed based on what specific users are looking for. Rather it seems to be presented in terms of everything it can do. I still think their software makes filing of the labels less than useful as it needs (it seems ) proprietary programming to open and edit saved labels, but once you have mastered the processes to open a template it is easy to add images either from the web or from your own images and easy to add text. I say all this as someone who has little patience for programs that are not intuitive.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 10, 2013)

I use onlinelabels.com . I buy full sheets and cut to whatever size


----------



## Bearpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey all,

Thanx for all the tips.

I will post some labels in a few weeks

Bearpaw


----------



## Elmer (Jun 10, 2013)

I use Microsoft publisher.
I make a low rent label, store on a flash drive.
Go to Staples (or office supply Store) buy labels and have them print them up for me.

It should be noted I havent had a printer in 4 years!I run a very low tech operation!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 10, 2013)

Better yet...don't make labels. They are a pain in the butt to remove for the next batch, at least the Avery ones.

I have gone to simple neck labels with the name and date. Hold them on with a small piece of scotch tape.

Cleanup is a breeze!


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 10, 2013)

Ge neurally I really enjoy making labels. It allows me a creative outlet. I ask for suggestions but if I have a good idea, I do it


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2013)

Avery labels are easy to remove with a short soaking. If you're sharing your wine, labels really show case your wine. If your drinking them yourself. neck labels are great. Myself, everything gets full labels and either wax or shrink capsules.

Food for thought...How many folks make fancy labels for their Jelly or other canned goods they give away. Not many.


----------



## Bearpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey runningwolf,

I totally agree with you. 
In holland we have an quote for that:
Het oog wil ook wat hebben - they eye also wants a part.
It means that the looks also count.
I think I will enjoy drinking wine with a nice label and sealed etc. much more than when it actually isn't finished.

Bearpaw


----------



## andy123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> There are a number of software alternatives. I use Avery Design Pro which is a free download from their website, www.Avery.com. Real easy to use and it is formatted for standard Avery labels. A Shipping label such as Avery No. 8164 (3 1/3" x 4") works for me.


Thanks for the tip Rocky. I've heard people say "Avery" before but never found the Design Pro software until you explained it.


----------



## Noontime (Jun 21, 2013)

Onlinelabels.com has label stock with removable adhesive. I recommend the labels and the company. We have dealt with them many times when we need small amounts of standard size/shape labels.

We use removable adhesive on most of the labels we sell to home winemakers, and I also use it on my own wines. They peel right off when dry. There may be a few that leave some stuff behind after more than a few years on the bottle, but that comes right off with water and a scrubby.

As far as labeling your wines... keep in mind that people eat with their eyes first. I don't label everything we make, and I own a label company! But if other people are gong to see it, it has a label on it. What you see directly affects what you taste. I use a hyperbolic example of bacon and apples. Almost everyone loves bacon, but if you bit into an apple and it tasted like bacon you'd be disgusted. What you see directly affects your tasting experience. It has been proven that wine in bottles with decorative labels are enjoyed more than blank bottles. That's just the way it is.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 21, 2013)

David, to confirm above. I was at large liquor store the other day buying some Canandian Club. While there I was looking at the wine labels. There was a couple buying some wine, when the male asked what the female wanted, she said I dont know, thats a pretty one.....meaning the bottle, had no clue what it was .


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for that. It looks like they also have a glossy finish for photo quality labels as well. I have bookmarked the site!


----------



## Noontime (Jun 25, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> David, to confirm above. I was at large liquor store the other day buying some Canandian Club. While there I was looking at the wine labels. There was a couple buying some wine, when the male asked what the female wanted, she said I dont know, thats a pretty one.....meaning the bottle, had no clue what it was .


 Ha ha!

Fact: 93% of retail wine purchased is because of the label. The label gets you to buy the wine, the wine gets you to buy it again.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 29, 2013)

I have been playing around with Avery Design Pro for the last day and I am having the toughest time. There are plenty of options but simple tasks like copying one label and pasting it onto a template I am finding nearly impossible.

Instead I found the template on Avery, downloaded it and created a label using word.
it is not high end stuff, but I dont have to pull my hair out while doing it!


----------

